# What Did He Buy?



## Stephanie Smithson (Apr 1, 2016)

It seems my father is really starting to take an interest in bicycle since restoring a Monark deluxe for him. Yesterday he pulled up to my house and showed me these 4 tricycles he just purchased. I know nothing about trikes can anyone help me out? Let's just start with 2....the green one is an EVANS. Any idea of year/value? History? Second up close pic is an Colston. Seems to be the oldest in the fleet? Year/value? He paid $325 for all 4, I don't even know if that was a deal or not.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 19, 2016)

He paid way too much. Trikes are hard to sell. They look like 50's and 1960's. I'd say $100-$200 for the 4 tops.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2016)

we all paid too much when we first started in the hobby. He liked them and he bought them. That's what it's all about!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 19, 2016)

Stephanie Smithson said:


> View attachment 300803 View attachment 300800 View attachment 300799 View attachment 300795 View attachment 300796 It seems my father is really starting to take an interest in bicycle since restoring a Monark deluxe for him. Yesterday he pulled up to my house and showed me these 4 tricycles he just purchased. I know nothing about trikes can anyone help me out? Let's just start with 2....the green one is an EVANS. Any idea of year/value? History? Second up close pic is an Colston. Seems to be the oldest in the fleet? Year/value? He paid $325 for all 4, I don't even know if that was a deal or not.



I think your father should become part of the CABE, too.  Guess he just buys them and you do the research!


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (Apr 22, 2016)

Intense One said:


> I think your father should become part of the CABE, too.  Guess he just buys them and you do the research!



That's pretty much it. I will say that he is def into bikes at the moment. I have spent more time with him the last 6 months because of bikes than I prob have the last 10 years. My kids are even involved now because he got them each a stingray (lucky little devils). Only kids I know that ride 68 stingrays around the neighborhood and they love it! So does papa .


----------

